# Kolenda Kennels



## calmel

http://www.kolendakennels.com/ Does anyone know them? Im thinking of getting a puppy there- I really like the looks of their dogs. Thanks!


----------



## Liesje

Yeah, I will PM you....


----------



## Xeph

You can get the same lines or better for much more reasonable prices. Seriously, $7500 for a puppy? Absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## onyx'girl

I know of someone who is getting a puppy from them and I believe training(protection) is included in the price, up to ten grand! Ludicrous is right, IMO...these people must have money to burn and no time to train a pup themselves.


----------



## sheesh101

$2500 for a stud fee? WOW!


----------



## brandynbrown

they must think very highly of themselves only one breeding has a VA rated dog have you looked at other kennels like Vonjagenstadt.com


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Yikes!!!

4 litters on the ground, 4 or 5 more confirmed pregnants and how many more planned. One HECk of a big breeding operation.

Companion prices start at $2000
Super potential pups are up to $7500

But, they have the health certs and are titling and showing dogs. The bloodlines seem nice. If you want to spend that kind of money go for it but as Jackie said those bloodlines are out there for a bit less $$. 

If I want West German showlines out here I will go see Waldhimmel or Theishof.


----------



## Castlemaid

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI know of someone who is getting a puppy from them and I believe training(protection) is included in the price, up to ten grand! Ludicrous is right, IMO...these people must have money to burn and no time to train a pup themselves.










Protection training for a _puppy_???


----------



## DianaM

So they have titled dogs, big whoop. I want to know how many THEY titled THEMSELVES, not counting dogs that were mailed to Germany to barely scrape by or have a title bought under the table. It happens. Now if they are titling their own produced dogs themselves (not paying someone else to do it or mailing them to Germany), then that does put them ahead of a lot of showline breeders, and though the price still isn't worth it IMO, it's something to consider. 

"Special Order super show quality" puppies. So where do they keep a crystal ball? How can anyone tell if an 8-10 week old pup is going to be Super Special Secret Surprise Spectacular? No one can predict, out of a litter of 8 week old GSDs, which will grow up with hip dysplasia, elbow DJD, EPI, allergies, deformities, temperament issues, etc. Not even the best of the best can call it 100%. A puppy is a puppy is a puppy unless there are OBVIOUS problems where there is a clear disqualification or clear temperament differences. Many people purchase dogs 12-24 months for the very question of health and temperament- pups are just too risky of an investment.

"It is scientifically known that if all dog's were bred to this high standard, it would reduce the chance of hip dysplasia immensely."

If it were, we would not have hip dysplasia in the breed period. You can breed an OFA excellent to an OFA excellent and end up with the worst hips you've ever seen in the majority of the litter. Dysplasia is, unfortunately, not a condition controlled by just one simple gene. 

If you have the money and they are knowledgeable and have a good warranty and can provide the best match possible, then by all means, nothing here is really "bad," it's just that you can go to the smaller hobby breeders for less and end up with just as good a pup.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Hey Diana.... how much postage to mail a dog to Germany?????

I want to spend my bucks on SSSSS pups! (Super Special Secret Surprise Spectacular) especially if the postage to Germany is cheap! JUST KIDDING! (lighten up a bit......)


----------



## DianaM

For the price of some of those pups, they ought to be able to search Orbitz for the best ticket prices and book their own flights.









And bring me back some sausage and schnitzel.


----------



## onyx'girl

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI know of someone who is getting a puppy from them and I believe training(protection) is included in the price, up to ten grand! Ludicrous is right, IMO...these people must have money to burn and no time to train a pup themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protection training for a _puppy_???
Click to expand...

I think this is training done, hopefully when the pup matures. The person I know that is getting said pup lives 45 min south of the kennel. I still think these are "ludicrous" and can't wrap my head around their prices.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

And beer!!!!!! Don't forget the beer!!!!!

I lived in Germany for 5 years and I love the Schnitzel and beer.

Is Kolenda the best, I doubt it. But I don't think they are the worst either. Would I buy from them? Nope!


----------



## GSDOwner2008

We were going to, but decided not to. I didn't like the looks of their dogs.


----------



## nathalie1977

For the price, these pups better poop gold.


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: NatFor the price, these pups better poop gold.


Then I wouldn't mind picking it up....


----------



## nathalie1977

No kidding.

Seriously... 7K+ for a PUPPY? For a little furball?


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: NatNo kidding.
> 
> Seriously... 7K+ for a PUPPY? For a little furball?


Out of my price range, but what I'm willing to pay some folks think I'm crazy!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008

Yeah, I don't think some would pay for Apollo the amount we did. (Wasn't 7k though, not even close)


----------



## Emoore

Kinda weird how the words "German Shepherd" appear over 15 times in the 1st paragraph on their webpage. Is that so they pop up 1st on Google or something?


----------



## Julie'somom

Almost afraid to say that my Julie is a Kolenda dog. Her mom though was a Fliesherhiem girl. At any rate I bought her 4 1/2 years ago. I have been to the kennel a couple of times. Nice set up. A lot of dogs. Suffice it to say that everyone here who said you could pay a lot less for the same bloodlines is correct. Julie is a beautiful dog, nice temperment and quite sane. However, she also has pannus. Next week she will be going to the vet for a strange limp she gets in her back left leg after she exercises. I love this girl. I spent $1500 for her. I had just gone through a divorce and really wanted a nice GSD. Some friends of mine got a half sister who has a tricky temperment. She can not be trusted around dogs other than their own. Part of that could be their fault. But although she is gorgeous I am glad she is not mine. I'd say, look around more than I did. JMO (If I said something I should not have said please delete me moderators.)

julies'omom


----------



## GSDOwner2008

julies'omom, I wouldn't say that dog has a tricky temperment, just poor dog socialization, a few weeks ago, my Apollo barked his head off at his Obedience classmates, this week, not a peep. This wasn't because I chose not to socialize him when he was a pup, it was because I was unable because he was ill. 

(My Apollo and Zeus have a Fleischerheim Dad)


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> "It is scientifically known that if all dog's were bred to this high standard, it would reduce the chance of hip dysplasia immensely."
> 
> If it were, we would not have hip dysplasia in the breed period. You can breed an OFA excellent to an OFA excellent and end up with the worst hips you've ever seen in the majority of the litter. Dysplasia is, unfortunately, not a condition controlled by just one simple gene.


key words being:
if
all
were
reduce
chance
immensely

that said, i agree with what their statement is ACTUALLY saying (which isnt much if you think about it). the key words are "cop out words" and that goes along with every type of advertisement that i can think of... 

"product xyz MAY HELP REDUCE the CHANCE of heart disease in SOME individuals".


----------



## Julie'somom

GSDOwner 2008: 
This dog was given a lot of socialization from the time they got her at 8 weeks. She attended puppy kgartens and dog obedience classes. She has been walked all around busy areas and other dogs. One minute she is fine with other dogs and the next she is attacking them. I know the owners have not always been consistant in their corrections with her, but she has been this way since the day that they brought her home. They are also experienced owners. I do think that some of this is in her breeding. JMO
julies'omom


----------



## Liesje

I have met people with Kolenda dogs who have the same experience as Julie'somom -*****removed by Admin**** Want details, PM me.


----------



## Julie'somom

I see you are on line but for some reason I can not get a pm to go through to you. I would like more info about the Kolenda dogs. Please pm me.
julies'omom


----------



## skyizzy

Lots of beautiful GSD in shelters just waiting for a home.!! Esp here in Michigan


----------



## Luger

*you need to do much more homework*

Talk to most GSD owners, especially people who are serious and you will find that they made mistakes. a "good looking" dog is nice, but good health and temperament are far more important than looks. Also, some people are unaware of the differences between German and American dogs, between Working and Show lines, and know very little about how kennels work.
If you do your homework, and get lucky, you can have 12 years with a great companion. If you don't do your homework, you can end up with a nightmare.
From what I've been told, working line dogs can be very hyper- they are higher drive and if you don't allow them to WORK, to have a job, such as police work, Search and Rescue, Service, etc. you will be doing a disservice to these dogs. They can also be much more difficult to handle than a show line dog. Are you familiar with Shiloh Shepherds? some people may say they are not "legitimate" GSDs but there are people out there that at trying to be true to the original intent of the GSD.

**removed by Admin**


----------



## Mrs.K

Wow... that is all I can say right now is wow...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Mrs.K said:


> Wow... that is all I can say right now is wow...


This initial post was from over a year ago, so I'm thinking the OP made their decision by now.

Also, remember, any specific negatives about a breeder need to be communicated by Private Messaging. Not on the general board like this.

thanks,


----------



## onyx'girl

Luger said:


> Talk to most GSD owners, especially people who are serious and you will find that they made mistakes. a "good looking" dog is nice, but good health and temperament are far more important than looks. Also, some people are unaware of the differences between German and American dogs, between Working and Show lines, and know very little about how kennels work.
> If you do your homework, and get lucky, you can have 12 years with a great companion. If you don't do your homework, you can end up with a nightmare.
> From what I've been told, working line dogs can be very hyper- they are higher drive and if you don't allow them to WORK, to have a job, such as police work, Search and Rescue, Service, etc. you will be doing a disservice to these dogs. They can also be much more difficult to handle than a show line dog. Are you familiar with Shiloh Shepherds? some people may say they are not "legitimate" GSDs but there are people out there that at trying to be true to the original intent of the GSD.
> **removed by Admin**


As this thread is very old, why did you choose to dig it up?
Any commercial kennel that puts out 10 litters in a 4 month period, the odds are huge that not all of those pups will be of good health or temperament. Very hard to manage with those numbers...


----------



## holland

As adults Anja and Rorie got mange...actually I think it was just Anja think she got it from sticking her head in a fox hole she likes doing stuff like that...mange is very treatable didn't ruin my life...


----------



## boeselager

onyx'girl said:


> As this thread is very old, why did you choose to dig it up?
> Any commercial kennel that puts out 10 litters in a 4 month period, the odds are huge that not all of those pups will be of good health or temperament. Very hard to manage with those numbers...


Totally agree with you on this one. I've been to this kennel, and have seen some of the now adult dog's that came out of there too. That's all I will say about that on an open forum.


----------



## RubyTuesday

> Any commercial kennel that puts out 10 litters in a 4 month period, the odds are huge that not all of those pups will be of good health or temperament. Very hard to manage with those numbers...


To be fair anybody that breeds 10 litters, regardless of the time period, might have a few pups with health problems or a less than ideal temperament. Are the percentages different for this breeder than others? Are the problems seen worse? I don't know, but if I was considering this breeder, that's what would be important to assess.


----------



## onyx'girl

Time period is important, a breeder can assess what they've produced and possibly repeat a breeding if they see how the progeny is turning out. So 10 litters in a few years(vs a few months) with extreme care in the matching of sire and dam, watching the progress of what they produce reduces the odds considerably...


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Just to make a note that not all Kolenda dogs have health issues, blah blah (people who are disappointed speak louder...), Sigurd is awesome!!! He has the most wonderful temperament. On my blog I get many many e-mails from Kolenda dog owners who are extremely satisfied!!


----------



## FredD

Breeders that call out others breeders on an open forum, show no class about them self...


----------



## RubyTuesday

Larger breeders have more bitches/dogs that they should know every bit as well as the smaller breeders with 1-4 bitches/dogs. Of greater concern to me is how experienced is the breeder? For me, a relatively new breeder with 4 litters on the ground would raise more questions than a breeder with many years of experience & a solid reputation for producing good dogs.

I'll support breeders who produce long lived, healthy GS of good character whether they produce 1 litter or 50. IF they don't, then 1 litter is too many. JMO.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Thank goodness I have a few more years to decide what kind of dog I am looking for.lol.

Just wondering....What will a German Showline GSD crossed with a German Workingline GSD be like??


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

RubyTuesday said:


> Larger breeders have more bitches/dogs that they should know every bit as well as the smaller breeders with 1-4 bitches/dogs. Of greater concern to me is how experienced is the breeder?



As far as Kolenda, they have made breeding their full time career 10 years now. I do believe they were smaller for a couple years before that.


----------



## Liesje

RubyTuesday said:


> Larger breeders have more bitches/dogs that they should know every bit as well as the smaller breeders with 1-4 bitches/dogs. Of greater concern to me is how experienced is the breeder? For me, a relatively new breeder with 4 litters on the ground would raise more questions than a breeder with many years of experience & a solid reputation for producing good dogs.
> 
> I'll support breeders who produce long lived, healthy GS of good character whether they produce 1 litter or 50. IF they don't, then 1 litter is too many. JMO.


It depends on what experience matters - breeding numbers, breeding quality and health, experience buying, selling, importing, showing, training, trialing.... How many years means little to me as a buyer. Like I always say, I've brushed my teeth for 25 years but it doesn't make me a dentist! Many fanciers have accomplished in 5 years what others haven't touched in 10, 20, 30....but, it depends on what matters to you.


----------



## LaRen616

I want a GSD that has good bloodlines and great temperment, I do not want a puppy from a BYB but I will not spend $1,500. I think thats ridiculous. I got my boy from a BYB for $600 and he is the best dog ever, he is everything that I ever wanted. I just dont want to ever support BYB's again.

Some people think that paying $7000 for a puppy makes them look like they got a top quality puppy/dog and that they are better than everyone else. Those people price their dogs that high because they know some lunatic will pay it, they are laughing their ***** off all the way to the bank.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Those who have only been breeding for a couple of yrs or less are inexperienced as breeders & (IMO) should be breeding fewer dogs & will require additional scrutiny when deciding whether to get a pup from them. Sadly, some can breed for 10yrs or more & still be inexperienced regardless of which criteria are important to you. This is why I don't consider breeders 'experienced' only by virtue of how long they've been breeding, nor did I say that they are. However, those who have only been breeding for a relatively short time are always inexperienced as breeders.

LaRen, the GS I like aren't available below ~$1500. It's worth it to me to pay that. Others believe differently & will obtain their dogs elsewhere. Personally, I'd rather pay $7000 for a great GS than a few hundred for one rife with health & temperament problems. Of course there are wildly expensive GS that also have their share of health & temperament problems. People shouldn't assume that top prices invariably guarantee top dogs.


----------



## GSD07

LaRen616 said:


> Those people price their dogs that high because they know some lunatic will pay it, they are laughing their ***** off all the way to the bank.


 So according to you everyone for whom $7K is not a lot of money is a lunatic  I want to be such lunatic, please


----------



## Liesje

I'd rather just pay the price I want for the dog that I want. Sure there's a lot of bad breeders and BYBs but there's a lot of great breeders too. As long as the buyer knows what they want, what they don't really care about either way, and what they don't want, it should not be that complicated.


----------



## boeselager

FredD said:


> Breeders that call out others breeders on an open forum, show no class about them self...


What breeder called another breeder out on this post? besides this is an old post to begin with.


----------



## LaRen616

boeselager said:


> What breeder called another breeder out on this post? besides this is an old post to begin with.


 
I didn't see that either :thinking: 

:shrug:


----------



## boeselager

It is back on page 4, shortly after I posted.


----------



## LaRen616

I see

I think it's best I keep my mouth shut


----------



## boeselager

NOoooo, don't. By all means speak your peace, LOL!!! Was it directed to me?? or what??


----------



## LaRen616

It sounded like it was, but you never know

You know where I stand in that "issue"


----------



## Chris Wild

Oh good grief. This thread is very old and I'm not sure why it was resurrected to begin with. There's nothing in the way of productive discussion going on, and now it's headed toward another completely unrelated personal dispute that has no place on the boards. I'm closing the thread.

-Admin


----------

